# Hope



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Social minded business trying to grow in Egypt




Keep watching past the advert.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

We all need good news these days

Cairo's Egyptian Blind Girls Chamber Orchestra

BBC News - The sounds of Egypt's blind orchestra


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> We all need good news these days
> 
> Cairo's Egyptian Blind Girls Chamber Orchestra
> 
> BBC News - The sounds of Egypt's blind orchestra




These are the women that I saw at the Turkish embassy bazaar in Giza.. they were magnificent.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It does make you wonder why more people don't grow their own veg. I remember many years ago in Jamaica I asked someone why no one grew anything in their garden despite people going hungry only to be told.. We will never work the land again..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

People here use the word falaheen as an insult. I think that says it all


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> People here use the word falaheen as an insult. I think that says it all




True... the darker the skin eh


----------

